# Inverno no Hemisfério Sul 2007



## Minho (26 Mai 2007 às 17:15)

Na região da Terra do Fogo o vaga de frio também se fez sentir. Em Ushuaia considerada a cidade mais ao sul do HS caiu um grande nevão (apesar de não ter sido nem muito menos o primeira da temporada mas foi talvez o maior em quantidade de precipitação e acumulação).

*No dia do nevão*















*Nos dias depois *


----------



## Vicente Limberg (28 Mai 2007 às 03:27)

E pior que, para sua latitude, Ushuaia não apresenta temperaturas muito baixas, principalmente se levarmos em conta cidades próximas como Rio Gallegos, Rio Grande, Punta Arenas e Balmaceda.


----------



## Minho (28 Mai 2007 às 20:36)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> E pior que, para sua latitude, Ushuaia não apresenta temperaturas muito baixas, principalmente se levarmos em conta cidades próximas como Rio Gallegos, Rio Grande, Punta Arenas e Balmaceda.



Tem um clima sui generis...
Apesar de no inverno ter neve permanente a partir dos 600 metros a média da temperatura mínima no Inverno em Ushuaia é só de -3ºC  O oceâno é um verdadeiro termóstato....


----------



## Minho (28 Mai 2007 às 20:46)

E o frio parece apertar forte na Argentina:



> *Monte Hermoso na Província de Buenos Aires não testemunhava neve igual desde as décadas de 60 e 80*
> 
> Localidades da Província de Buenos Aires que em alguns anos não costumam ver neve sequer em julho ou agosto tiveram neve nesta manhã em pleno mês de maio. Observe a nota a seguir da imprensa da localidade de Monte Hermoso em que o jornalista descreve justamente o caráter atípico da precipitação que recorda o observado apenas nas décadas de 60 e 80: "La nieve se hizo notar llamativamente en la ciudad, la naturaleza brindó a Monte Hermoso algo que completaría el tan ansiado corte de la estacionalidad: La nieve, pero sólo fue este lunes 28 por la mañana donde las calles del balneario cambiaron su fisonomía y las zonas arboladas rememoraban ciudades de la Cordillera. La nieve llegó después de las 8 de la mañana, y si bien se notó en toda la ciudad, los lugares más beneficiados fueron las zonas altas más alejadas del mar. El sinuoso oeste y la Ruta 78, a 5 kilómetros del centro, fueron los lugares más parecidos a ciudades que suelen convivir con nevadas. Lamentablemente no es tradicional la nieve en Monte aunque ha pasado en otras oportunidades como en la década del 60 y fines del 80 cuando la ciudad amaneció cubierta de nieve".



FONTE: http://www.metsul.com/blog/


http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=39&cod_texto=745

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2007/05/28/um/m-01427501.htm


----------



## Fil (30 Mai 2007 às 01:45)

E no sul do Brasil estão a ter um dos meses de Maio mais frios de sempre, ou pelo menos, um dos mais frios das últimas décadas. São Joaquim teve hoje máxima de 1,6ºC e mínima a rondar os -5ºC


----------



## mocha (30 Mai 2007 às 09:42)

*Vaga Polar na Argentina*

*Vaga de frio polar na Argentina persiste mais um dia * 

O Serviço Meteorológico da Argentina prevê para hoje um agravamento da onda de frio polar que está a assolar o território e que causou a morte de seis pessoas, devido às baixas temperaturas. 



A massa de ar com origem polar continuará a afectar o território argentino pelo menos até hoje, com temperaturas muito frias em todo o país.

A localidade de Paso de Los Índios, na província de Chubut, foi a que registou temperaturas mais baixas, chegando aos 16,4 graus negativos. 

Em Buenos Aires, a temperatura atingiu 1,3 graus e prevê-se a continuação do tempo muito frio com um grau negativo para a capital no dia de hoje.

Desde o início desta onda de frio polar, já morreram pelo menos seis pessoas devido às temperaturas gélidas.

Para enfrentar esta vaga, o fornecimento de gás à indústria foi suprimido, levando ao encerramento de escolas, e suspensa a sua exportação para o Chile. 

O alto consumo de electricidade conduziu a que o sistema energético argentino esteja no limite da sua capacidade


----------



## Minho (31 Mai 2007 às 23:01)

Movi o tópico para o Geral e assim podemos fazer o seguimento de todos os eventos relacionados com o Inverno no HS.



Segundo o Metsul http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=39&cod_texto=754 morreram 24 pessoas. Um deles morreu congelado dentro da própria casa em Maquinchao uma das localidades mais afectadas pela vaga de frio por sinal uma das localidades mais frias no Inverno na Argentina...


Mais um grande nevão em Ushuaia...


----------



## Minho (1 Jun 2007 às 23:52)

Vejam bem 10 recordes batidos no Conesul



1 Temperatura mais baixa em Neuquén na Patagônia para qualquer época do ano desde 1995, superando até mesmo a onda de frio de julho de 2000. Fez 10,4ºC abaixo de zero.

2 Primeira ocorrência de neve documentada em Bahia Blanca até hoje no mês de maio e a primeira desde o ano 2000 em qualquer época do ano.

3 Maior precipitação de neve em Monte Hermoso (Província de Buenos Aires) desde as décadas de 60 e 80.

4 Ocorrência de neve nos arredores de Mar del Plata, o que havia ocorrido recentemente apenas em julho de 2004 e agosto de 1991.

5 Menor sensação térmica na cidade de Buenos Aires dos últimos 36 anos. Menor temperatura mínima na capital argentina no mês de maio desde 29 de maio de 1962.

6 Primeira precipitação de neve na cidade de Córdoba em maio desde 1971.

7 Primeira precipitação de neve na cidade de Mendoza desde junho de 2000.

8 Temperatura máxima em Porto Alegre de 10,0ºC na estação oficial da cidade, constituindo-se na menor temperatura máxima na capital gaúcha desde o começo das observações meteorológicas na cidade no ano de 1910.

9 Menor temperatura mínima em São Leopoldo para o mês de maio desde 1993 (3,6ºC) e menor máxima em maio desde a abertura da estação na cidade em 1987 (11,6ºC).

10 Menor temperatura mínima em São Joaquim no mês de maio desde 1968 e menor máxima para o mês desde 1990.



Fonte: MetSul


----------



## Fernando_ (7 Jun 2007 às 17:24)

Interessantes dados, Minho  

Un mapa das anomalías térmicas






Se pode ver os -10º de Neuquén


----------



## Fil (10 Jun 2007 às 20:01)

Para compensar a anomalia negativa sobre a América do Sul no mês de maio, na Austrália a anomalia foi positiva:


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (11 Jun 2007 às 17:31)

Minho disse:


> Tem um clima sui generis...
> Apesar de no inverno ter neve permanente a partir dos 600 metros a média da temperatura mínima no Inverno em Ushuaia é só de -3ºC  O oceâno é um verdadeiro termóstato....




ISTO NA CIDADE, POIS NO INTERIOR DA ILHA, TERRA DO FOGO, O CLIMA É BEM MAIS FRIO E PASSA DOS -20 NOS PICOS DE FRIO INTENSO.


----------



## Minho (11 Jun 2007 às 23:31)

Entretanto no SE da  Austrália registam-se as maiores cheias dos últimos 30 anos. No fim-de-semana que passou morreram 9 pessoas.


----------



## Vicente Limberg (12 Jun 2007 às 15:30)

Em Porto Alegre choveu em um único fim de semana a média de todo o mês de junho, resultando em diversas ruas alagadas.


----------



## Minho (21 Jun 2007 às 21:43)

Agora é a vez da Nova Zelândia....



*Polar blast to last all weekend*




> Another polar blast is set to hit the country today and the bad weather will last for most of the weekend.
> 
> Severe weather forecaster Bob Lake said the worst affected regions would be in the south and gale force winds would be the issue across the rest of the country.
> 
> ...



http://www.nzherald.co.nz/section/1/story.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10447244


----------



## Minho (30 Jun 2007 às 19:10)

Inundações em Vitória - Austrália

As piores inundações em 17 anos.



[VIDEO]http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200706/r156108_564192.asx[/VIDEO]

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,21988990-601,00.html


Precipitação Actual - Radar de Melbourne


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Jul 2007 às 22:14)

As inundações em Austrália parecen graves, conforme a la televisaõ espanhola.
O mes de junho resultó muito chuvoso no suleste


----------



## Fernando_ (2 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Esquecí comentar aquí que África do Sul sofrió uma mini-onda de frio a semana anterior, na quinta-feira nevou em Johannesburgo com algo de acumulaçao (1981 foi a última vez). Na página web do Instituto de Meteorología dedican uma reportagem  e fotos
















Também recuperam fotos da neve em 1981











O frío provocou a demora dos vôos no aeroporto de Johannesburgo por causa do gelo (as temperaturas máxima e mínima foi de *5.2* e *-2.7º*)

Algumas fotos da neve nos periódicos:

Gelo no aeroporto






Auckland Park, um subúrbio de Johannesburgo






Bedfordview, Johannesburgo






Brackpan






Ladybrand, Estado Libre de Orange






Johannesburgo
















Walkerville, sur de Johannesburgo






Estaçao de esqui de Tiffindel











Fonte de informaçao


----------



## Zoelae (5 Jul 2007 às 20:43)

Joanesburgo fica a 1753 m.
Fonte Wikipedia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jul 2007 às 17:42)

Massa de ar polar invade este fim de semana a Argentina! San Juan será afectada! Tenho lá um amigo! O Daniel! Pode nevar na cidade, o que não é lá muito habitual!

Fenómeno: POR INGRESO DE AIRE POLAR 
Situación: 
UNA MASA DE AIRE POLAR ESTA INGRESANDO EN EL PAIS A TRAVES DE LA PATAGONIA. SE ESTIMA QUE EL AIRE FRIO AVANZARA HACIA LA ZONA CENTRAL DEL PAIS DURANTE EL DIA DE HOY VIERNES Y CONTINUARA HACIA EL NORTE DURANTE EL SABADO. EL DOMINGO Y EL LUNES TODO EL PAIS ESTARA CUBIERTO POR ESTA MASA DE AIRE POLAR.

NO SE DESCARTA QUE DURANTE EL DIA DOMINGO SE PRODUZCAN NEVADAS EN LAS PROVINCIAS DE MENDOZA Y DE SAN JUAN, Y EN LA ZONA SERRANA DE SAN LUIS Y DE CORDOBA.

ESTE INFORME NO SE ACTUALIZARA.





BUENOS AIRES, 06 de Julio de 2007 

Fonte: http://www.smn.gov.ar/?mod=pron&id=3&variable=INFORME


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2007 às 12:01)

Está confirmado! Está a nevar em San Juan Capital no centro da Argentina! Há anos que não nevava!

Pequeno extracto da minha conversa de hoje com o meu amigo Daniel Meglioni de San Juan, Argentina:

(1:49) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: Olá 
(1:49) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: k tal mto frio em San Juan? 
(1:49) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: Creo k deve estar aí mto frio 
(1:50) ﺞضﭺ І міѕѕ уоця: Ola!! 
(1:50) ﺞضﭺ І міѕѕ уоця: sim! mto mto frio 
(1:50) ﺞضﭺ І міѕѕ уоця: esta nevando! 
(1:50) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: sim 
(1:50) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: eu ja sabia 
(1:50) ﺞضﭺ І міѕѕ уоця: uma ola de frio em todo o pais 
(1:50) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: tenho acompanhado a ola de frio na argentiba 
(1:51) ﺞضﭺ І міѕѕ уоця: é mto rara a neve cá em San Juan 
(1:51) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: se puderes manda-m fotos das nevadas 
(1:51) [=Xi_Zhongxun=]™: para eu colocar no meu Forum 
(1:51) ﺞضﭺ І міѕѕ уоця: sempre faz mto frio, mas nunca há neve na cidade!

Tenho uma foto das nevadas de San Juan! Ponho aqui ainda hoje!


----------



## Vicente Limberg (9 Jul 2007 às 14:00)

Azul -5 °C Pouco nublado 
Bahia Blanca -8 °C 
Bariloche -18 °C Céu limpo 
Buenos Aires 4 °C Céu limpo 
Cordoba -1 °C Neve (Sensação Térmica: -4 °C) 
Esquel -15 °C 
Malargue -14 °C 
Maquinchao -19 °C 
Mar Del Plata -1 °C Céu limpo 
Mendoza -2 °C Céu Encoberto 
Neuquen -11 °C 
Perito Moreno -10 °C Pouco nublado 
Rio Cuarto -3 °C Neve fraca 
San Antonio Oeste -7 °C 
San Juan -1 °C Céu Encoberto 
San Martin -2 °C Céu Encoberto 
San Rafael -5 °C 
Santa Rosa -11 °C 
Tandil -6 °C Céu limpo 
Trelew -7 °C


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2007 às 14:05)

Está interessante a situação na Argentina, até há uma pequena possibilidade de também nevar na região de Buenos Aires.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 18:22)

Do sempre excelente Metsul:



> *Lemos diariamente a análise da Meteorologia de Buenos Aires e, seguramente, a da manhã de hoje foi uma das mais interessantes até hoje e digna de ser arquivada.* O ar polar deste começo de semana na Argentina é mais forte que o registrado em julho de 2000. Acabamos de falar ao telefone com a Meteorologia em Montevidéu e ainda não há relatos de agua nieve pelos observadores. Confira só o que os meteorologistas argentinos estão dizendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Link: Metsul


PS: Parece que já há agua-neve a poucos quilometros de Buenos Aires. Carece de confirmação oficial.


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2007 às 19:51)

Buenos Aires/Ezeiza Airport:

Mon 09 Jul 15:30 1°C / 33°F  snowy rain 

Mon 09 Jul 15:00 1°C / 33°F  snowy rain 

Mon 09 Jul 14:00 1°C / 33°F  snowy rain 

Mon 09 Jul 13:00 3°C / 37°F  snowy rain 

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/samkstdf.htm

Parece que também já cai neve na cidade.


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2007 às 20:49)

Neste site, por vezes, podemos ver imagens em directo da neve em Buenos Aires. 

http://www.tn24horas.com/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2007 às 23:52)

Confirmadíssimo!!! Neve em Buenos Aires capital!!! Qual é a latitude da cidade? Corresponderia a que cidade cá na Europa?


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2007 às 00:26)

O aeroporto de Ezeiza, a sul de Buenos Aires, apresenta uma latitude de 34° 49' S. Na Europa podemos encontrar valores semelhantes na ilha de Chipre. 
Buenos Aires apresenta também valores muito baixos de altitude, da ordem de 20 / 30 metros.


----------



## Vicente Limberg (10 Jul 2007 às 04:49)

Buenos Aires não amanhece branca desde 1918.

O frio está agravando a falta de energia na Argentina e já causou 3 mortes.


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2007 às 09:29)

> *Buenos Aires vive primeira noite sob nevada em quase um século*
> O principal cartão postal da cidade de Buenos Aires, o Obelisco da Avenida Nueve de Julio, está sob neve nesta histórica noite deste histórico 9 de julho de 2007. Neva sem parar há quase oito horas na capital argentina, o que já resulta em acumulação em todos os pontos da cidade. É o caso do Bairro de Olivos, onde os carros estão brancos.
> 
> 
> ...


(c) Metsul




> *First major snow in Buenos Aires since 1918*
> Thousands of Argentines cheered in the streets of Buenos Aires on Monday as the capital saw a rare snowfall, the first of its kind since 1918.
> 
> Wet snow fell for hours in the Argentine capital without accumulating on Monday, after freezing air from Antarctica collided with a moisture-laden low pressure system that blanketed higher elevations in western and central Argentina with snow.
> http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/07/09/america/LA-GEN-Argentina-Historic-Snow.php


(c) IHT/Associated Press


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jul 2007 às 11:40)

Impressionante!!! Não sei se me enganei! Mas no Google Earth a latitude de Buenos Aires corresponde à da Cidade de Rabat! MARROCOS!!!   
Será que pelo 3º ano consecutivo vamos ter neve em Lisboa???  

Como diziam ontem na TV Argentina:

*"Buenos Aires se volvió una ciudad europea!"*

Mais videos:


----------



## Vicente Limberg (10 Jul 2007 às 14:26)

"Buenos Aires se volvió una ciudad europea!"

Se o ego dos argentinos já era inflado, imagina agora  

Azul -8 °C Pouco nublado 
Bahia Blanca -6 °C 
Bariloche -13 °C Céu limpo 
Bolivar -7 °C Pouco nublado 
Buenos Aires 2 °C Céu limpo (Sensação Térmica: -2 °C) 
Cordoba -1 °C Céu limpo 
Esquel -10 °C 
Maquinchao -12 °C 
Mar Del Plata -1 °C 
Marcos Juarez -6 °C (Lat/Lon: 32.7° S 62.2° W, Elevation: 110 m) 
Mendoza -3 °C Céu limpo 
Neuquen -9 °C 
Perito Moreno -8 °C 
Rio Cuarto -9 °C (Lat/Lon: 33.1° S 64.2° W, Elevation: 420 m) 
Salta 0 °C Muito nublado 
Santa Rosa -7 °C Neblina 
Santiago Del Estero -5 °C 
Tandil -4 °C Pouco nublado


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jul 2007 às 21:53)

> A onda de frio polar que castigava nesta segunda-feira grande parte da Argentina, com temperaturas de até 22°C negativos, provocou a morte de dois mendigos, vastas nevadas e colocou os sistemas de abastecimento energético em alerta.
> 
> 
> Um homem aparentando cerca de 60 anos foi encontrado morto na porta de um edifício de Rosario (300 km ao norte de Buenos Aires) e outro, nesta madrugada, em uma rua da capital, coberto apenas por um papelão, informou a polícia.
> ...


Copyright © Último Segundo


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jul 2007 às 21:57)

> BUENOS AIRES (Reuters) - A capital argentina voltou na segunda-feira a ter neve, após quase 80 anos desde a última vez que Buenos Aires se vestiu de branco.


Copyright © Reuters 2007


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2007 às 01:28)

Evento absolutamente histórico! Há 80 anos que não caia neve com esta intensidade, mas deve ter caido em outras ocasiões de forma débil. 

É incrivel o frio que tem feito em algumas cidades argentinas a latitudes tão baixas...

Umas fotos de Buenos Aires:















































Parece complicado arranjar fotos do centro de Buenos Aires, lá deve ter sido onde nevou menos.


----------



## Vince (11 Jul 2007 às 10:59)

Este user do YouTube tem dezenas de videos de reportagens de Televisão sobre a neve em Buenos Aires, totalizando já umas largas horas ao todo.

http://www.youtube.com/user/yamyam111

De todos deixo aqui este por exemplo, onde um meteorologista vai comentando as imagens, explica a situação e fala também de eventos passados.


É impressionante o fascínio que a neve provoca em todas as pessoas que não estão habituadas a ela. Há videos de festa na rua como se de uma vitória desportiva se tratasse


----------



## Vicente Limberg (11 Jul 2007 às 15:15)

Vince disse:


> É impressionante o fascínio que a neve provoca em todas as pessoas que não estão habituadas a ela. Há videos de festa na rua como se de uma vitória desportiva se tratasse



Isso porque não nevou no sul do Brasil, aí você veria a odisséia dos "Caçadores da Neve Perdida" que aportam nas cidades serranas a cada massa de ar polar, vasculhando até os locais mais ermos atrás da sua "presa".


----------



## Minho (11 Jul 2007 às 18:49)

O MetSul está a reportar queda de neve em Soledade, Rio Grande do Sul 






Só tem a 727 metros de altitude e a latitude equivalente à das Ilhas Canárias


----------



## Fil (12 Jul 2007 às 00:54)

Parece que a neve no Brasil caiu com exclusividade em Soledade  

A Metsul tem imagens da neve por lá:
http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=845

E o video:



Minho disse:


> Só tem a 727 metros de altitude e a latitude equivalente à das Ilhas Canárias



Na América do Sul as massas de ar polar atingem latitudes mais baixas com maior facilidade que na Europa ocidental.


----------



## Vicente Limberg (12 Jul 2007 às 03:03)

Tanto que a máxima em Ponta Porã, no Mato Grosso do Sul, foi de apenas 6°C. Mas quanto a frio em latitudes baixas, perdemos feio para a América do Norte e provavavelmente pra Ásia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jul 2007 às 10:52)

Vicente Limberg disse:


> Tanto que a máxima em Ponta Porã, no Mato Grosso do Sul, foi de apenas 6°C. Mas quanto a frio em latitudes baixas, perdemos feio para a América do Norte e provavavelmente pra Ásia.



Este Inverno aí no Sul do Brasil tem sido mais frio ou menos frio que os anteriores? E tem nevado mais?

Ontem só nevou no Rio Grande do Sul e em Santa Catarina? Ou também em alguma região do Paraná?


----------



## Vicente Limberg (12 Jul 2007 às 22:12)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Este Inverno aí no Sul do Brasil tem sido mais frio ou menos frio que os anteriores? E tem nevado mais?
> 
> Ontem só nevou no Rio Grande do Sul e em Santa Catarina? Ou também em alguma região do Paraná?




Acredito que o outono-inverno desse ano é o mais frio em 7 anos em muitas regiões. A neve não tem ocorrido, salvo alguns pequenos episódios, como ontem em Soledade e em Palmas no Paraná, que registrou neve granular.


----------



## Minho (13 Jul 2007 às 23:16)

Uns dias antes da vaga de frio ter descido de latitude atingiu a Patagónia e a Terra do Fogo..

Mais umas imagens da abençoada Ushuaia e outro nevão 











É sempre bonito ver neve junto ao mar...


----------



## Vicente Limberg (14 Jul 2007 às 06:50)

Surpreendentemente Rio Gallegos, uma das cidades mais frias do continente, não registrou temperaturas muito baixas para os seus padrões durante essa última onda de frio.


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2007 às 15:26)

Bem se no próximo Inverno não vier neve a sério demito-me desta paixão pela Neve e dedico-me ao Tropical...

Ora leiam esta notícia preciosa vinda da Austrália...

A maior quantidade de neve medida desde 1990 e depois do último inverno para esquecer este está a ser dos melhores dos últimos tempos...




> Last week, the natural snow depth, which is measured at Spencers Creek, between Perisher Valley and Charlotte Pass, was 136.6centimetres - the best result for that time of year since 1990.




Fonte


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2007 às 23:39)

Esta semana há que seguir com atenção uma nova vaga de frio no Sul da Austrália....


----------



## Minho (15 Jul 2007 às 00:21)

*O lado negro do frio....*







No Peru já se contabilizaram a morte de 55 crianças com as temperaturas mais a rondarem entre os -22ºC e -15ºC    



FONTE


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2007 às 22:45)

E acabou por chegar ou voltar o frio ao Sul da Austrália  com queda de neve nos arredores de Melbourne a partir dos 500 metros com cortes de estradas....
A situação deve melhorar nas próximas horas















> Weather bureau spokesman Dean Stewart says today has been unusually cold in Melbourne.
> 
> "I guess we'll have to wait to see what our final maximum ends up, we've had a final maximum of 9.2 degrees which occurred this morning," he said.
> 
> "We'll probably go close to nine degrees this afternoon but the last time we had a maximum of just 9.2 degrees was back in 1998 where the temperature only reached 8.9 degrees."



http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/07/17/1980729.htm


----------



## Vince (23 Jul 2007 às 08:28)

Nova entrada fria, não tão potente, na America do Sul. Também a possibilidade duma ciclogénese explosiva.



> *Frio intenso*
> 
> Os dados que indicavam uma massa de ar polar com intensidade excepcional neste momento concordam que será uma erupção de ar polar muito expressiva, mas que não deve ser marcada pela excepcionalidade. O fato, entretanto, não será impeditivo para que fenômenos que não se apresentam como freqüentes deixem de ser registrados, inclusive com possibilidade de observação em locais onde tais são fenômenos são muito pouco freqüentes. Um marca desta onda de frio que está para começar será a sua duração. O frio será intenso durante toda a semana e pode avançar até o começo da próxima semana. Novamente se espera que o Rio Grande do Sul, Santa Catarina, Paraná e Mato Grosso do Sul sofram a maior influência do ar gelado, mas a temperatura deve cair acentuadamente também no Sudeste e em parte da Região Norte com o registro de friagem. A temperatura cai acentuadamente a partir de segunda-feira no Sul do Brasil e será extremamente baixa com marcas próximas de zero e negativas na madrugada de terça. A quarta-feira, em especial, pode ser um dia gelado do começo ao fim com marcas muito baixas mesmo à tarde, considerando que o pico de intensidade do ar polar estará sendo registrado neste dia. As mínimas de quinta, sexta e sábado devem ser igualmente muito baixas com marcas negativas e próximas de zero em grande parte do Rio Grande do Sul com as marcas mais expressivas esperadas para sexta e no sábado em regiões sobretudo de baixadas.
> 
> ...


Fonte: Metsul





> *Discusión sobre la situación sinóptica y el pronóstico del tiempo:*
> 
> Una interesante situación meteorológica está comenzando a gestarse sobre nuestra región, con el nuevo ingreso de aire muy frío (por enésima vez este invierno...) a buena parte de la franja central y Norte de Argentina. Esta entrada de aire frío se está asociando en estos momentos con la formación de un sistema de baja presión al Sudeste de la provincia de Buenos Aires, sobre el Mar Argentino, el cual con su circulación nos está proveyendo de humedad/nubosidad y algunas lluvias aisladas y lloviznas. Estas precipitaciones van a continuar sobre nosotros hasta comienzos de la tarde aproximadamente, para dar paso luego a un atardecer con nubosidad variable. Las temperaturas ya por estas horas están comenzando a descender, producto de la entrada del aire frío.
> 
> ...


Fonte: FCEyN-UBA


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 13:54)

*NOAA: "Bomba meteorológica" no Atlântico Sul" traz "vento com força de furacão"*








> Um poderoso ciclone extratropical impressiona neste momento nas imagens de satélite a sudeste do Uruguai, tal como antecipado pela MetSul Meteorologia. O NOAA, em sua análise de hoje para a América do Sul, descreve o sistema como uma "bomba meteorológica" que traz "vento com força de furacão" para alto mar. Na opinião do órgão meteorológico do governo norte-americano, águas mais quentes que o normal trazidas pela Corrente do Brasil para o Rio da Prata estariam favorecendo o processo de ciclogênese explosiva.
> 
> *"Uma corrente atipicamente intensa da Corrente do Brasil favorece uma área de temperatura superfície do mar muito mais quente que o normal nas costas de Buenos Aires e do Uruguai. À medida que sistemas polares avançam por estas áreas, a instabilidade por convecção resultante favorece a formação de ‘bombas meteorológicas’. *Uma delas está em andamento e traz vento com força de furacão para o oeste do Atlântico Sul. Outra está prevista para se formar daqui a cinco dias".
> 
> Este sistema não representa risco maior para o Sul do Brasil, exceto a possibilidade de mar muito agitado para navegação e a possibilidade de ressaca que pode ser forte na costa. Ele se distancia do continente nas próximas horas, mas segue impulsionando ar gelado para o Sul do Brasil. Uma outra área de baixa pressão, esta menos intensa, vai trazer chuva para o norte do estado amanhã no final do dia e igualmente para Santa Catarina e o Paraná. Este sistema deve se aprofundar no litoral catarinense na quarta-feira. Justamente esta baixa ajudará a impulsionar ar ainda mais gelado para o norte e ainda garantirá umidade, vento e nebulosidade com com maior desenvolvimento vertical sobre o Sul do Brasil. Ar gelado e umidade devem resultar em neve e neste momento a possibiloidade do fenômeno se verificar é considerada por nós elevadíssima. Mais tarde, provavelmente à noite, após as novas rodadas dos modelos, um novo post com revelações importantes sobre a neve.



Fonte: Metsul






http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/gfs/fcst/archive/07072418/13.html


----------



## Vicente Limberg (30 Jul 2007 às 02:35)

Mesmo no inverno considerado o mais frio dos últimos sete anos, a tão esperada neve reluta em aparecer, até mesmo nas regiões onde é mais provável que ela ocorra.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Ago 2007 às 22:38)

Nevasca deixa milhares isolados
Agência France Press

Uma onda de frio acompanhada de nevasca nesta quarta-feira na zona centro-sul do Chile - um fato que em algumas cidades não acontecia há quatro décadas - deixou milhares de pessoas isoladas, informou o Escritório Nacional de Emergência (Onemi). 

O fenômeno foi sentido especialmente perto da cidade de Linares, onde não nevava há 41 anos. 

Segundo o governador de Linares, Luis Suazo, em alguns locais a neve chegou a um metro, o que impede o acesso por estradas, uma situação agravada especialmente em Colbún, 300 km ao sul de Santiago, onde 900 pessoas estão sem qualquer possibilidade de comunicação, o mesmo se repetindo na cidade de Curicó e na região de Araucanía, 700 km ao sul de Santiago. 

A neve também provocou o fechamento do "Paso Los Libertadores", que liga a zona central do Chile à província argentina de Mendoza. 

A cidade de Santiago também enfrenta nevascas na zona leste. 

Dez pessoas já morreram no país neste inverno, coniderado um dos mais frios das últimas quatro décadas; as perdas na agricultura chegam a 150 milhões de dólares. 

*Sortudos! Vamos aguardar pa ver como será o Inverno no Hemisfério Norte! Será um bom preságio?*


----------

